# Wearing a cup?



## Furlow (May 29, 2010)

This may or may not sound weird, but I actualy debated on wearing a cup while in suit.  Why?  Well I was listening to quite a few non fur types gosiping and I still haven't heard how got onto costumes and mascots and such, but they all had this thing for wanting run up and kick em square in the nutz just for a laugh.  Well, now i'm bit paranoid of someone doing that while suiting in normal non furry places.  

Any one happen know if this works ok, or would it cause problems like maybe being over heating or anything like that.


----------



## EskapePeanut (May 29, 2010)

Well I'd personally stay far away from an area where people(teens mostly?) are known hang out in wait to kick people in costume! That is unless your into filling a bunch of assault charges anytime soon.
But if it makes you feel better to protect your crotch from the odd child who will punch or kick you in the groin just because, then go ahead and wear a cup under your suit. Or go out with a spotter or in a group. There is safety in numbers.


----------



## Syradact (May 29, 2010)

Now _that's_ being prepared! Pretty smart in my opinion.


----------



## DaxCyro (May 29, 2010)

Don't worry. My bet is that they're more talk than action.
They are just visualizing a scenario where they (as a group) are alone with a single and totally defenseless "dummy", and that their action would have zero impact on themselves. 
In real life however they'll encounter bystanders, witnesses, handlers, security and a lot of others things that will demotivate them.
Do you really think they will attack another person with the risk of getting caught/identified?

Secondly they'll never be able to kick so hard that it will damage your equipment. It will hurt, but that's all. While I blessed the jockstrap when I played ice-hockey and got a puck right in the groin, I've received a few accident outside the rink without protection. I'm speaking from experience here 

Lastly while it might protect you against a "1 in a million" chance, I bet it will cause problems more often than that. They are quite visual and cover a large area. Meaning it might produce a rather visual bump and/or some awkward situations when someone wants a hug.


----------



## Jesie (May 29, 2010)

Or you could be female and not have this problem.


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2010)

If you're already in full suit, a cup isn't going to add much to the overheating problems you already have.

Really, though, you should be traveling with a handler at all times who should be on the lookout for such things before they happen.


----------



## SecretDesire (May 29, 2010)

Semi off topic... I got a hug from a guy with a vibrating codpiece once. It was a huge shock.

On topic, you shouldn't have that problem at cons and what not. In public, non fur situations, take a friend or two.


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

*EDIT:* Eewps! I get why you PM'd me, Eskape, I didn't realize I even quoted you here.

PM me for ideas for self defense that will work when is a fursuit.

I'm kind of the Casanova of protection and revenge.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Or you could be female and not have this problem.


Yeah, but the surgery is shit...


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Must... not... make... joke... about... interfering... with... fursuit... sex!

Shit I just did. Non joking it sounds like a good precaution.


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 30, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Secondly they'll never be able to kick so hard that it will damage your equipment. It will hurt, but that's all.



This is absolutely not true. Sorry to burst your bubble, but yes, they can damage the equipment if they kick hard enough.


----------



## Furlow (May 30, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Don't worry. My bet is that they're more talk than action.
> They are just visualizing a scenario where they (as a group) are alone with a single and totally defenseless "dummy", and that their action would have zero impact on themselves.
> In real life however they'll encounter bystanders, witnesses, handlers, security and a lot of others things that will demotivate them.
> Do you really think they will attack another person with the risk of getting caught/identified?
> ...


 
Not be able to damage things? you'ld be suprised!  I've had friend litteraly got a nut popped by some jerk random ballshot for no reason...


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 30, 2010)

Wear a sword.
You will look cooler.
No one would kick someone with a sword.
If they do you can eviscerate them.


----------



## SecretDesire (May 30, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Wear a sword.
> You will look cooler.
> No one would kick someone with a sword.
> If they do you can eviscerate them.



I LOVE that idea! The evisceration mostly...


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

I'd go cup yourself if I was you.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 1, 2010)

A cup would be heat-unfriendly, but it is an additional layer of protection. It is optional.

I do wear a cup for sparring and I will say that it adds substantial protection but should not be seen as a 100% solution to keeping you covered. You can still take damage if hit hard enough.
If you feel you need it, then wear it. If you don't wear one, have someone nearby that can hopefully prevent or counter someone else kicking your junk in.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Or you could be female and not have this problem.



Cuntpunts hurt like fuck if the person kicks right...


----------



## Jesie (Jun 2, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Cuntpunts hurt like fuck if the person kicks right...



Ironically enough, my boyfriend once kicked me accentually in the womanly nads  in the shower. I have never felt such crotch pain. So I know what you mean when you say 'Just right'.

But they have to kick in such a way... under normal circumstance you have to kick in just the right fleshy spot to cause any pain, and if yer suit has a low hanging crotch they'd never be able to hit it right.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wear a cod piece, that way you'll have a big bulge and people will be to freaked out to approach you.
hahaha, jk jk

of am i?
<,<


----------



## Jesie (Jun 2, 2010)

We already have a thread discussing that very situation.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

buy a cup with outward spikes, should be fun.


----------



## Furlow (Jun 10, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> buy a cup with outward spikes, should be fun.


 
This probably my favorite option so far. Though, probably whould have be worn outside the suite


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 10, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Cuntpunts hurt like fuck if the person kicks right...


 
LMAO. I've never heard the term "cuntpunt" before.

On topic, if it really makes you feel that much safer, then go for it if its comfortable to you.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 10, 2010)

If you feel more comfortable going out while wearing it, go for it.
It's ultimately your choice whether you do or not.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jun 11, 2010)

Did anyone else LOL when reading the OP or am I a horrible person? When I get my suit together I don't think I will be going to many public places with it. There's worse things that can happen to you the getting kicked square in the nuts. Than again, I'm the paranoid type.


----------

